# tell me about Long Island...



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Calling all New Yorkers!!! Michael and I thinking of taking the boys and renting a house in Jamesport LI (North Fork) for a week this July. We have had a terrible time committing to a vacation this year. Can anyone tell me anything about Jamesport and North Fork? 

If we are in Jamesport will we be able to explore all of LI? (I am really bad at geography) 

Are the vinyards as nice as advertised? 

Will my Southern Husband be able to get into the waters of Peconic Bay? (NE water is too cold) 

Is North Fork a good mix of relaxing beauty and things to do (resturaunts, music, unique shops) 

Is it crowded in July? 

Dog friendly? 

I think we would do a lot of hanging at the house with the boys but it's nice to know that we can explore with them too. 

I can't wait for your thoughts


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not sure I can answer all your questions, but we absolutely LOVE going to the vineyards on the north fork!!! They are beautiful (and the wine's not bad either)! It will most definitely be crowded (as is the whole east end of LI during the summer). I've never had the occasion to bring a dog out there so I'm not sure about the dog-friendlyness. 

Here are some pictures from our trip last fall (early fall).


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love wine country on the north fork. I've stopped in and tasted a number of Pindar wines when travelling through there. Yes, there's a lot to do and you can travel through quite a bit of the island from there. I'd advise making your trips during the week since traffic headed east on the weekends is heavy.

Can't answer your question about dog friendly since I've never brought them along. Perhaps someone else can speak to that. I have no doubt however that you'd have a wonderful time vacationing here.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

That's so funny Missy--I've been looking online for houses to rent out there this summer too! It really is beautiful, and Jamesport is great. Nice shops and restaurants and beaches. Like Geri said, you can get to all the other parts of the North Fork and Hamptons from there, so your options are limitless!

I'm sure dog-friendliness wouldn't be too much of a problem. There are outdoor cafes and restaurants all over the Island. I don't know about housing rentals though. When you find out could you let me know! I would love to take Molly if we go. I have a Homes of Eastern L.I. right here on my desk because I was looking. If you go on www.beninatiassociates.com you can see some rentals there. I would also look at www.c21agawamalbertson.com They're pretty big out there. They sold my parent's house in Southampton a few years back.

Let me know how you make out!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The east end of LI is beautiful, but especially the North Fork. Once you pass Riverhead and the outlet mall, it becomes very quaint villages and vineyards. It really is beautiful. A trip out to Orient Point is nice, because the scenery is so beautiful. There is the Hallock Farm Museum for the kids and lots of cute shops for you. LI wines are really good, and the wineries always have tastings. Only a couple look like the ones you see out west. 

As for the beaches, they are great. But the water temp will probably be on the cool side. I don't know how dog friendly it is out there. When Kodi was a pup, we took him to eat at the Lobster Roll. They have tables outside and he just sat with us while we ate lunch. I'm sure there are sites you can google to find out.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love this forum!!! you guys and gals are great. 

Susan, I have been mostly looking through VRBO.com. But I noticed a lot of the same listings on those two sites. I am a little late for july...a lot is all rented. But we found a small place right on peconic bay with sugar sand beach and new kitchen and bath. I am just waiting for more pictures (we got burnt last year in Maine...long story.) I have been writing folks that say NO PETS and explaining my allergies to all other animals and that I find it hard to rent a place that normally allow pets. I have found several people say ok with an extra security deposit expecially for small house trained dogs. 

It is very rare to find fenced in yards--- and we do not trust our boys off leash-- so lots of walking. 

keep the suggestions coming!!! I love them.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, will you be taking the ferry to Orient Point? It's a really nice way to travel. More things to do - In Riverhead, there is a nice miniature golf course. You can also take a drive to the Montauk Light House.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Missy--I had no idea about that website! Thank you!!

We're looking for August b/c the kids will be in a mini-camp in July. You'll have to let me know what houses you're looking at!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Michele, We just figured out that the ferry is the way to go!!! cuts about 2 hours off of our trip. Do you know if they allow dogs above on the deck or would they have to stay in their crates in the car? 

I am now, FINALLY getting excited about vacation. I think LI will be different enough from NE so that we feel like we've gone somewhere new. 

Susan I will PM you with some of my favorites (most were all booked for July) 
How big a house do you need? We were looking at smaller houses for just me, DH and the dogs.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm almost positive they are allowed on the outside decks, just not inside the cabin.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

We need a house that sleeps at least 5. We usually rent with other people, but I think this year we're going solo.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, good thing about the ferry, you *can't* leave them in your car. Maybe when making your ferry reservations you can ask about one of the bigger ferries. It's nice if you get on one with a big upper deck for room to walk. The ride takes about 1hr 20 mins and we always feel like vacation starts the minute we board the ferry. It is very relaxing.

In today's paper there was an article about best places to hike with your dog. One was Montauk Point - "Dogs are permitted west of the parking lot. Plenty of swimming ops in Block Island Sound on the north side of the point."


----------

